# golf cart making grinding noise



## ribber

txt gas golf cart is making a grinding or clicking noise when going forward. does anyone know about the rear end in these. i can't find anywhere to check oil or if it even has oil. bad bearing, gears, or clutch maybe?


----------



## mdgmc84

My first guess would be the bearings going out. Usually if a differential is low on oil it will whine first. but idk much about golf carts. Also one thought if it has brakes on the rear end it could be one has locked up or is draging. that would make a pretty bad grinding noise.


----------



## rjcruiser

I believe the rear end uses the engine oil for lubrication.

I have seen carts at one of the repair shops I frequented where the cart was ridden hard in a field and a chunk was taken out of the rear diff.  Oil drained out and the motor was burned up.

Does it make the noise when the cart is up in the air and the wheels are off?


----------



## ribber

rjcruiser said:


> I believe the rear end uses the engine oil for lubrication.
> 
> I have seen carts at one of the repair shops I frequented where the cart was ridden hard in a field and a chunk was taken out of the rear diff.  Oil drained out and the motor was burned up.
> 
> Does it make the noise when the cart is up in the air and the wheels are off?



haven't tried that. would that be to rule out tire and wheel issue or axle?


----------



## buddy48

Sounds like it could be a couple of things. Rear end or wheel hub
stripped. Go to www.buggiesgonewild.com.  Hands down the best forum on the web for golf carts. Those guys will help you with your problems. Search the forums first before asking.

However I bet you it's the wheel hubs. If it is it's an easy fix. Take the tire off, remove the axle nut, remove the hub and install a new one. Torque the castle nut back down, 120 inch/lbs I think, then re-install the wheel.


----------



## buddy48

The rear end does have oil. The only way to check it is to drop the pan or back the drain plug out. If you drop thepan before you drain it Becareful not to spill it. To replace it fill the pan and bolt it back on. Yeah it is a stupid design, but easy to do. I use 10W-20 synthetic motor oil.


----------

